# Wanted: white homers and birmingham rollers in N. Wisconsin



## freeflying.kmf (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm a responsable 15-year-old in northern wisconsin with a spacious loft. I'm interested in a pair of white homing pigeons, either for training or breeding so I can have some to train; and some birmingham rollers. I have a few homing pigeons already and also do some rehab. My birds are all vaccinated, treated for lice, and the loft is nice and clean. I'm almost OCD about their health and happiness, let them fly for an hour a day before I feed them (if they want, of course), and always have clean water available for drinking and bathing (seperately...)

Sorry, I really would like these birds. I don't have a job or anything, so if anyone can drop off, ship for cheap, or is near enough that I can pick up, that would be great... Let me know! I'll take crippled birds if they'll breed well, I don't mind if I have to work to get some birds... rescues are fine as long as they're white or roll...


----------

